# Another Halloween Nut



## MonkeyBasic (Mar 22, 2009)

Hi everyone,

My name is Nelson and I'm new to HauntForum, but not Halloween fun. I live in Sharon, MA in a small neighborhood where everyone knows my house during Halloween.

I am educated as a Computer Systems Engineer and work as a Manufacturing Engineer with a concentration on automation. I have a strong knowledge of electronics, computer programming, and a little about everything. I'm sort of your jack of all trades. 

In my personal life, I am married with a newborn boy (born on 3/10/09). We have 1 dog (Rat Terrier), 2 cats, and a 55 gallon fresh water fish tank.

As for Halloween... I pride myself on building everything myself, almost nothing is store bought. The current center-piece of my haunt are a couple of singing 3-Axis skulls. 

Hope I can be of help on here!!!


----------



## MonkeyBasic (Mar 22, 2009)

Oh yeah... check out my signature if you use Brookshire's VSA.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

ya  another one from massoftwo****s, check out ma. make and take group


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Welcom Nelson...we are happy to have somebody who is so knowledgeable. We can always use the extra help. Especially people like me who knows absolutely nothing about anything.

Can't wait for some pics.


----------



## MonkeyBasic (Mar 22, 2009)

pyro said:


> ya  another one from massoftwo****s, check out ma. make and take group


I prefer to be called a Masshole... :devil: I saw the posts on make and takes, sounds very cool


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Welcome 
Manny you guys are gonna need a bigger wireless server if this keeps up


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Welcome to the forum Nelson!


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

Hello Masshole!! lol, welcome to the forum.


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Masshole...that's funny! 
Welcome and I see you'll fit right in!


----------



## Bethene (Jan 19, 2008)

Hello Nelson, welcome to the forum, got pics of your haunt ? Love to see pics!!


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Howdy and Welcome


----------



## MonkeyBasic (Mar 22, 2009)

Here are some pictures and videos:
http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?p=293817


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Welcome to the Forum, nb!


----------



## MonkeyBasic (Mar 22, 2009)

Thanks everyone for the warm welcome!

Here are some photos and videos
http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=15379


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Welcome Nelson, and congrats on your new-newborn!!! This is such a magical time, in baby's first few weeks at home - I'm envious!!

We are all glad you are here, this is such a great community, I'm sure you will feel at home in no time!


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Hi and welcome !!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Welcome to the forum Nelson, yes, you should join the Mass. haunt group, they met once every other year, lol. You'll like those folks!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Welcome and congrats on your baby..


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

welcome and congrats on the new baby boy!


----------



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

Welcome and join the freak-show!


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Welcome Nelson!


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Welcome aboard o' fellow halloween nut.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Welcome to the forum! I really like your display.


----------



## Denhaunt (Aug 18, 2006)

Welcome. Hopefully see you at the next make and take.


----------

